
Applied Cryptography Engineering (2013) - sethev
https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2013/07/22/applied-practical-cryptography/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6113533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6113533)

------
laurentl
We’re now almost in 2019–is _Cryptography engineering_ still the standard
(despite the gaps listed in the article) or is there a newer, better version
of it?

~~~
tptacek
At this point, Serious Cryptography is probably the best first book on
cryptography for laypeople, but really I think both books still have value.

~~~
jammygit
By laypeople, you mean developers? If so, I might check it out

~~~
tptacek
Yes, people who are not cryptography engineers.

------
tzs
> Cryptography Engineering, used to be called Practical Cryptography. The two
> books are practically identical.

Are they close enough that those who have read PC would probably not find CE
worthwhile?

~~~
tptacek
Yes, they’re interchangeable.

